# www/firefox + gtk3



## free-and-bsd (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I've noticed that my www/firefox uses gtk2 (I build it locally), but the rest of my system is using gtk3. And in many places there are posts that it is supposed to use gtk3. Doesn't anybody know how that happens and/or how one can build www/firefox with gtk3 support? The port doesn't seem to have any configurable options to that effect, nor is flavoured port available. It just silently uses gtk2 on my system.

Will be very thankful for any input.


----------



## aragats (Jun 4, 2020)

It seems the pkg version depends on both gtk2 and gtk3:
	
	



```
% pkg info firefox
firefox-77.0,1
Name           : firefox
Version        : 77.0,1
Installed on   : Thu Jun  4 09:08:10 2020 MDT
....
Shared Libs required:
   ....
    libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
   ....
    libgtk-3.so.0
....
```


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh, that's right. Mine locally built shows the same. And the package always complains about it using deprecated python27.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2020)

After you installed firefox you can safely "chmod 000 /usr/local/bin/python27"


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, can I then force remove it?


----------



## aragats (Jun 6, 2020)

free-and-bsd said:


> Well, can I then force remove it?


It has to be just a build dependency, not runtime, thus `pkg autoremove` should remove it.
I guess, Firefox folks eventually will remove that dependency. Honestly, I don't understand why certain large projects have dependencies on this or that language just because some developers feel comfortable writing build/configuration scripts in those languages...


----------



## George (Jun 6, 2020)

I think gtk2 and gtk3 are both build dependencies and run dependencies for firefox.

```
root@xxx:/usr/ports/www/firefox # make build-depends-list |grep gtk
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30

root@xxx:/usr/ports/www/firefox # make run-depends-list | grep gtk
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30
```

If I run `pkg remove gtk2`, it shows me firefox as "Installed packages to be REMOVED".


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok, It only mentions python27 in the message. But it is actually gimp that uses python27


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 6, 2020)

free-and-bsd said:


> But it is actually gimp that uses python27



Probably for all the plugins that have not yet been patched to counter the Python 3 language breakage.


----------

